# Agregar receptor de radio FM a mi circuito LM386



## santiagovargas (Dic 2, 2011)

hola arme un pequeño amplificador mono con el lm386 y quiero saber si le puedo agregar un receptor de fm y que se alimente de los mismos 9 voltios que le estoy dando al lm386, alguna idea muchachos?


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/amplificador-LM386.htm
diagrama de el circuito armado con LM386


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 2, 2011)

Fijate por aquí con el TDA7000

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/receptor-fm-tda7000-54103/


----------



## santiagovargas (Dic 5, 2011)

este circuito tambien se puede montar con un TDA2822M teniendo en cuenta las patas??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2011)

Si , se puede montar con cualquier amplificador . . .  tenindo en cuenta la pata de entrada.


Saludos !


----------



## Holas (Dic 5, 2011)

Te hago una pregunta DOSMETROS: todas las frecuencias de FM , capta el TDA 7000?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2011)

Si , es específicamente una radio FM mono portatil 

Fijate por aquí : *DATA SHEET-TDA7000* 

Saludos !


----------

